# Green fuzz algae



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

Help guys. my tank is infested. i tried spot dosing with excel but it seems like too much work to spot dose the entire tank. what to do?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

What algae is it ? Describe.
Is it green "film" algae that is coating the glass of your tank ?


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/02/28/algae-green-dust-fuzz

It looks like small short stands of hair algae that forms a carpet. it looks soft, like green peach fuzz. Coats plants and glass, but can be removed easily off the glass with a mag float. I have been dosing to maintain proper balance now ad growth seem minimal now, but can seem to get rid of the rest that has taken over my tank. Does this algae have a natural life cycle where it dies off?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

If it is in fact GDA (Green Dust Algae), and I suspect it is - as opposed to 'hair' algae which does not easily wipe off, then it has a life cycle of about 3 weeks. Leave it completely alone for 3 weeks, it will die, then you can clean it all up.
I've had success "controlling" it, by wiping it off during WCS (3 X week in my discus tank), so that it goes into the water column, to be taken up by a running UV sterilizer.

Keep in mind that unless you leave it undisturbed to live out it's 21 day life cycle, it will continuously keep returning within a few hours after each time you wipe it off.
I've been battling it, to a greater or lesser degree, for several months, but haven't eradicated it because I haven't left it alone for it's 3 week life cycle.


----------

